# squirrel distress?



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

Does anybody make a squirrel distress sound? I have an home made caller with my mp3 and a mimi amp and was wondering if anybody makes one that I could download? I thinking there are lots of squirrels where I hunt and and a yote or cat wouldn't pass up the chance to eat a hurt one lol.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Did you check varmint als site?


----------



## Shadow Sniper (Jan 23, 2011)

get a cheap squirrel call with a rubber bellow and work it fast,i had a fox come in lookin for a chase. sound like two tree rats fighting on the ground.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I haven't yet but I'm going to soon and who makes the hand call?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes FoxPro has one. We used it yesterday on yotes...no yotes but the squirrels in the trees were going nuts !


----------

